# Slooooow loco.



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have 3 Atlas N scale locomotives with top speeds that are so much slower then the 2 Kato's that I'm running.
The 3 Atlas locos are: 2 GP40's & a SD9
The 2 "speed demon" Kato's are a SD45 & SD40-2
They all run fine but is it possible to increase top speed of the Atlas's? I probably know the answer is no but would something like a shot of oil increase speed or is it just the nature of the beast?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Loco speeds*



fulsom56 said:


> I have 3 Atlas N scale locomotives with top speeds that are so much slower then the 2 Kato's that I'm running.
> The 3 Atlas locos are: 2 GP40's & a SD9
> The 2 "speed demon" Kato's are a SD45 & SD40-2
> They all run fine but is it possible to increase top speed of the Atlas's? I probably know the answer is no but would something like a shot of oil increase speed or is it just the nature of the beast?


fulsom56;

The different speeds are probably due to different gearing used by the two different manufacturers. I'm surprised the difference isn't the other way around, Kato slower than Atlas, but that doesn't really matter. Oil won't increase the speed of a good running loco, except that too much oil will attract dirt, cause clogging, and ultimately slow it to a stop!  Only a drop on each gear tower is needed. The general tendency is to over oil locos. If it ain't broke don't fix it.
If you are using DC there's not much you can do other than putting the faster (Kato) loco in front if you run a mixed, Atlas Kato consist. You might be able to solder a low value resistor in series with the Kato's motor, but getting an accurate speed match would be doubtful, at best. 
DCC would allow adjusting the speeds of individual locos to fine tune them to match. I don't know which control system you are using.
You mentioned trying to speed up the slower locos. That's ironic to me as most model locomotives, especially N-scale ones have top speeds that rival some airplanes, and are far faster than the real locomotives would ever be able to run!
Model Railroaders have been trying for years, to get the manufacturers to make the models run at more realistic speeds.
Since you have smooth running locos, that can be run at slow speeds, I'd say, "Don't worry. Be happy."

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

traction fan said:


> fulsom56;
> 
> The different speeds are probably due to different gearing used by the two different manufacturers. I'm surprised the difference isn't the other way around, Kato slower than Atlas, but that doesn't really matter. Oil won't increase the speed of a good running loco, except that too much oil will attract dirt, cause clogging, and ultimately slow it to a stop!  Only a drop on each gear tower is needed. The general tendency is to over oil locos. If it ain't broke don't fix it.
> If you are using DC there's not much you can do other than putting the faster (Kato) loco in front if you run a mixed, Atlas Kato consist. You might be able to solder a low value resistor in series with the Kato's motor, but getting an accurate speed match would be doubtful, at best.
> ...


T.F., I'm running DCC with NCE Power Cab. One of my Atlas GP40's ran just a bit slower then the other GP40. I pulled the housing off, removed the trucks & was amazed by the amount of white grease on the worm gears & also on the truck gears. These are new locos. straight from the factory. I cleaned both trucks & worms & relubed which actually made it run smoother but the speed is still the same.
I plan on speed matching my locos so I guess I'll use the slowest one & match the others to that one-at least the locos that I choose for that particular consist. The Kato's I'll consist together but probably not with the Atlas's. Thanks for the reply......Al.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Too much grease*



fulsom56 said:


> T.F., I'm running DCC with NCE Power Cab. One of my Atlas GP40's ran just a bit slower then the other GP40. I pulled the housing off, removed the trucks & was amazed by the amount of white grease on the worm gears & also on the truck gears. These are new locos. straight from the factory. I cleaned both trucks & worms & relubed which actually made it run smoother but the speed is still the same.
> I plan on speed matching my locos so I guess I'll use the slowest one & match the others to that one-at least the locos that I choose for that particular consist. The Kato's I'll consist together but probably not with the Atlas's. Thanks for the reply......Al.


fulsom56;

Yes, some manufacturers, particularly in early N-scale locos seemed to believe "The more grease the better." Sometimes it was "better", for the manufacturer, since the heavy grease helped disguise a noisy gear train. I don't know of any case where a loco ran slower, more smoothly or better, because of over lubrication. N-scale Magazine used to run articles on improving (slightly) various loco's slow speed operation by cleaning out the excess goop with alcohol, and substituting one drop of plastic compatible oil.

I too use NCE'S DCC system, and like it a lot. Since all your locos are DCC equipped, you should be able to program in whatever speed parameters you need to match their speeds.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The reason the Atlas locos run slower is Atlas uses a scale speed motor. Kato still uses a old school high speed slot car motor, the gear ratios are pretty much the same. 
I have changed the motors in all but a few of my Kato and Atlas/Kato locos to the new Atlas scale speed motor. They run much better especially at slower speeds and I don't need to speed match like locos.


----------

